# New State Program....



## gnarlyone (Oct 20, 2014)

Got to be the biggest waste of time I've ever heard of.... Who comes up with this mess?... Ive hog hunted with dogs for 30 years and #1 Farmers are not looking for people to come hunt hogs..they have more than enough they have already turned down . #2 If he does need somebody, he is not gon go down a list of people he don't know to find somebody. Farmers that have hogs have people local that they know n trust and I assure you they even these selected hunters are sharing it already with more hog hunters. With 30 years of hog hunting , I don't know of any Farmer that would go down a list to find a hog hunter, he already has one or he wud ask another farmer who he has that he knows and trusts..


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 20, 2014)

That's what I was thinking too. Wonder what's gonna happen when one of these hunters gets called and they say sorry Mr Farmer I can't go tomorrow. When they call they want you standing there when you get off the phone


----------



## jakebuddy (Oct 21, 2014)

Politics and PR
I feel warm and fuzzy about it


----------



## PURVIS (Oct 21, 2014)

This is one of the last steps in a well planed out process to cover every base so no one can say every thing was not tried. Look for a eradication program to be coming soon the product is already out there and is a proven process.The mind set has been put in place for years in the fact that this is feral species just read the the forum title and the fact that most believe it to be just fine to kill these hogs and just leave them where they fall.It has been set back some by so many hunters starting to enjoy hunting them and the smell of bar b q beats deer any day.The statement I hear many say that don't make since when DNR keeps so few hog hunting dates on WMA and NF land,it really does make since to them.


----------



## JetFuelBurner (Oct 30, 2014)

I agree.  What a wast of time.  They can have their lease holders and/or "outfitters" (@#$$!^&&^%^!!!!) do that job.

That should do just fine.  Used to be the farmer was happy to have the hunters come in and take care of all the problems.  Not just the ones they couldn't turn a profit on.  And before you bellyache about taxes...expenses...yadda yadda yadda...used to be that's what farming took care of.  Hunting took care of LOSSES not PROFITS.  AND I'M FROM NJ!!!  That's how it was there when I grew up.

Simple...you want the lease, you take care of the coyotes and hogs, not just the Deer and Turkey.  If not, you loose the lease.

All the big talk is "we need more new hunters".   Really?!?  Public land debacles and private lands that want $25/acre plus?  Heck with that.  I'll fish and go to NASCAR races thank you very much!!

Outfitters....(*^%(^&%(*&%*)


----------



## deadend (Nov 23, 2014)

I've said for years that nothing cures a hog "problem" faster than offering to hunt them or even pay to hunt them for that matter.


----------



## Pappy62 (Nov 24, 2014)

All you have to do, to end a severe hog problem, is offer to help control the hogs. The next statement you will get is, well it's not that big of a problem. So....hog problem solved. 

I know this works 99% percent of the time. I have offered to help several people with a "severe" hog problem and they immediately said, it wasn't that big of a problem.


----------



## ekr (Dec 4, 2014)

Pappy62 said:


> All you have to do, to end a severe hog problem, is offer to help control the hogs. The next statement you will get is, well it's not that big of a problem. So....hog problem solved.
> 
> I know this works 99% percent of the time. I have offered to help several people with a "severe" hog problem and they immediately said, it wasn't that big of a problem.



Thats the statement I get too.


----------

